# Pgt9000



## dstewart (Apr 29, 2012)

Has anyone replaced a drive belt on a PGT9000? I have ordered the belt and would like to know how many other parts need to come off to remove and replace the transmission drive belt. Thanks.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

There is usually a belt diagram on the bottom side of the footrest if it is electric pto you will have to unplug the pto clutch pigtail, and remove the pto clutch brace braket.. If it is a newer model setup like mine...


----------

